# Who Is Chris Newman?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

A number of times recently in this forum, l have seen mention to Chris Newman and who he is.

In brief Chris Newman is the Chairman of Focas - Federation of Companion Animal Societies as well as the Chairman to the FBH; Federation of British Herpetologists.

Another reality check would reveal that Chris is in fact, the man keepers' should call if they find themselves under direct fire from the likes of the RSPCA, and/or should they experience problems with other organizations tied to the Animal Welfare Act.

His CV can be found here

This is the man, whom with a small dedicated team of leaders from within their own fields within the reptile and exotic animal industry fight for the rights of keepers.

Just thought this may help some of the readership here, who appear to struggle with who is he is, albeit not entirely their fault. Chris does not always help himself, by keeping quiet from the forum eyes. However, he is a member to this forum - his sign in name the same as his own name.

Rory


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Ah memories of the good ol' happy days keeping Chris occupied (read stressed) and busy (read frantically stressed) over on the old cview site.

He wasnt so quiet back then:rotfl:

Runs and hides from Chris :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Chiggy, Poto, and the Treefairy and Tinmar show, oh the late nights entertainment was legendary


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

i always wondered lol thanks


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Ahhhh! I know this is an old thread, I just googled him and got this!


----------

